# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [Avis]3D Game Studio

## _MAID

Bonjour  tous...

Voil, je teste en ce moment _3D Game Studio A8_ .

J'aimerais connaitre votre point de vue ou votre retour d'exprience sur ce produits, tout du moins pour ceux qui ont eu ventuellement le loisir de l'utiliser... (dans le cadre de petits projets amateur s'entend).

Dans la communaut de dev amateur francophone , on trouve trs peu de sujet sur ce moteur, est-ce du au fait qu'il reste mconnu, ou est-ce du au fait qu'il n'ai finalement pas vraiment bonne 'presse'  ?
_(le sujet porte surtout sur la partie moteur, et non pas la partie Lite-C)._

mme si des screens ou des video sont toujours des arguments discutables, ils donnent toujours une petite ide des capacits:




 ::mrgreen::

----------


## ml17330

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas encore pass  la version A8, mais j'utilise 3DGS depuis la version 5.

Je dveloppe actuellement un FSP avec la version A7 commerciale en Lite-C.
On trouve beaucoup d'aide en anglais, mais les forums franais lachent les un aprs les autres. 

Le logiciel de dveloppement est assez facile  utiliser pour des programmeurs amateurs comme moi (je developpe aussi en C avec les API Windows).

A+

----------


## _MAID

Merci pour ce rapide retour d'exprience  :;):

----------

